# Why Johnny Cant Preach



## Eoghan (Mar 23, 2010)

The book advocates a return to expository preaching. It is slightly different in the direction that it comes from but that is interesting. 

One of the most telling comments for me was on page 80. Having explained the need to preach Christ as the solution to problems, I realised the distinction between being inspired to live a better, kinder life and Christ as the means to that end. "
_... when in ordinary conversation one individual attempts to correct another's behaviour, it is not uncommon to hear the reply, "Oh so you're going to preach to me..."_

That hit home, Global warming is not preaching although I have been tempted to call it that. I now see the error of my ways!


----------

